# Marina Cube 1gal Journal



## manmadecorals (Jan 17, 2012)

Aug 26th 2012

I've actually had this tank for a few months now but it was never worth taking pictures of. So here it is as of yesterday.

Substrate: Yellow Sand
No Filter
Heater: Marina 8W Betta Mini heater
Plants: Marimo Moss Balls and Blyxa Japonica


----------



## Jaysan (Dec 19, 2011)

Buddha looks so happy!


----------



## manmadecorals (Jan 17, 2012)

*February 8 2013*

Moved this tank to work and is now sitting on my desk. Unfortunately, the betta on the picture was killed after my receptionist had an "accident" with over feeding my fish and poisoned the water. It was quite unfortunate, as I loved the dragon scale betta.

RIP Red Bull 

The plants i originally had in the tank were dying due to the led light no supplying sufficient lighting and the lack of CO2. So i added some fake plants to add color into the tank.


----------



## manmadecorals (Jan 17, 2012)

*March 6 2013*

I meant to post a picture of my new Betta that i got from Betta FX but never did. So without further ado, i present to you! ...Dude!

Named and picked by my receptionist lol!


----------



## wantzz (Apr 2, 2013)

Digging up an old thread but this is interesting as i have something similar in size 

So even at the close range, the led is not good enough for the plants? I know blyxa's need high light but i was also thinking if the light is in short range.

anyways...the chillax budda is cool and so is dude


----------



## manmadecorals (Jan 17, 2012)

Hey! Thanks! Yea... unfortunately the LED didn't really do much. the blyxa died off and even when i put in the Anubias Nana Petite, it wasn't doing too well either.


----------



## manmadecorals (Jan 17, 2012)

*Update 8/22/13*

After my betta passed away I decided to switch to something i am a bit more familiar with and easily have access to. It is now a small Painted Fire Red Shrimp tank with a few assassin snails, Anubias Nana Petite, Cholla wood, and i believe it to be Yamaya stones.

Let me know what you think


----------



## Jiinx (Apr 5, 2012)

lovely tank MT!  I love painted red and they look stunning against the white substrate.


----------



## manmadecorals (Jan 17, 2012)

Thanks Sarah! I just now, added a black ground to the tank so that the colors can pop out more. Here's a picture of it


----------



## manmadecorals (Jan 17, 2012)

Thinking about changing that led light to the Fluval 13W CFL fixture... I wonder if that will give me algae issues...


----------



## coldmantis (Apr 5, 2010)

I had 9w cfl over mines and I didn't get any major algae except for a little dust algae on glass, but I was injecting presurized co2, liquid co2, micro and macro fertz. Which did eventually kill off my yellow shrimp in there and I only put 3

Sent from my Nexus 7 using Tapatalk 4


----------



## Jaysan (Dec 19, 2011)

Looks good! I miss the happy buddha though


----------



## manmadecorals (Jan 17, 2012)

Jaysan said:


> Looks good! I miss the happy buddha though


Thanks Jay! I miss the smiling buddha too but this is more "work" appropriate anyways. LOL!


----------



## manmadecorals (Jan 17, 2012)

coldmantis said:


> I had 9w cfl over mines and I didn't get any major algae except for a little dust algae on glass, but I was injecting presurized co2, liquid co2, micro and macro fertz. Which did eventually kill off my yellow shrimp in there and I only put 3
> 
> Sent from my Nexus 7 using Tapatalk 4


Thanks for the info! So far all my plants seems to be doing well under the LED light, so i won't change it until the plants seem to require something more powerful.


----------



## manmadecorals (Jan 17, 2012)

*Update 8/29/13*

Only a few days since the shrimps have been in their new habitat.

Yesterday i noticed one of my shrimps molted already and this morning to my surprise...   !! Too bad they are my lower quality shrimps but hopefully i'll get lucky with a few nice baby PFR 

You can also see some of the other inhabitant in my little 1 gallon tank. I have some unwanted copepods and a few assassin snails in there. They don't bother one another so i don't bother picking them out.


----------



## manmadecorals (Jan 17, 2012)

*Update: 7/17/14*

Almost a full year since i last posted any updates about this tank. This is the last piece of my FW days.  

Well all i can say is that all my shrimps died. I went as far a F2... actually i still have 1 in this tank and a few in my co-worker's tank as well. All there is in that tank now is:

Plants:
Anubias Nana Petite
Java Moss 
Marimo Moss Ball

Livestock:
Red Ramshorn Snails
Chocolate Rabbit Snails
1 X F2 PFR Shrimp

Enjoy!

Macro Test Shot



A BABY CHOCOLATE RABBIT SNAIL!!!!! YAY!!!



Macro Shot of my Rabbit Snail


----------

